# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  [WIP] Adversator - BROWSER MOBA

## PARAD0KS

Salut à tous,
[MISE A JOUR]

www.adversator.com est en ligne.
Dernière ligne droite avant l'alpha.
Le jeu est disponible sur:
- Navigateur: www.adversator.com
- Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...oks.Adversator
Le discord du jeu:
https://discord.gg/B693khs

Venez nombreux !









Paradoks

----------


## bilbo10

Yop, j'ai regardé la vidéo pour voir un peu ce que ça donnait, et j'ai remarqué qqs fautes dans le teste du début ^^'

sinon ca a l'air pas mal  ::): 
juste une petite remarque : ca me parait quand même vraiment trop ressemblant à LoL ou DotA. Je pense que quel que soit ton objectif en développant ce jeu, tu as tout intérêt à te démarquer franchement de ces 2 "leaders".

----------


## Louck

Le but de te projet est de copier Dota/LoL pour le fun ?
Ou de faire un Moba original ?

----------


## PARAD0KS

@bilbo10
Ou as-tu vu des fautes ? Ca va m'aider à corriger.

Pour ce qui est de me démarquer, je pense que le fait de faire des classes plutôt que des héros devrait pas mal changer la manière de jouer, ne serait-ce que du point de vu de l’équilibre. Ensuite je vais essayer de faire un système qui permette de se connecter rapidement et de remplacer un joueur absent aussi.

----------


## bilbo10

le petit texte au moment du choix des classes, il est dit : "he is can be used" et c'est pas du tout anglais.

Pour l'originalité, permet moi de te détromper, le fait de faire des classes plutôt que des Héros n'est pas suffisant. Tout dépend de ce que tu vises en terme d'équilibrage et de temps de partie, mais sache qu'il y a bien d'autres choses à faire pour avoir quelque chose de vraiment différent, ne serait-ce que sur le nombre de slots d'objets, ou sur la configuration de la map.

N'en déplaise aux adeptes de LoL, mais pour moi, on oublie que LoL est presque un c/c de DotA simplement parce que LoL est bien plus connus. Bien sur, au moment où LoL a été développé, DotA n'était encore qu'un mod d'un autre jeu, et il y a eu un gros travail de fait au niveau de l'interface, de la prise en main et de l'ergonomie. Mais les 2 jeux sont tout de même assez ressemblant.

Si tu veux réellement faire un moba à part, tu vas devoir te démarquer franchement des 2 leaders du genre, sans quoi tu n'arriveras pas à grand chose de probant, tant LoL et DotA ont une avance en terme de conception et de place dans le monde des mobas.

Je ne cherche pas à te décourager, loin de là, mais je préfère te mettre en garde dès maintenant. Si tu es vraiment motivé par ton projet, tu pourras sans problème arriver à développer un moba original et intéressant  :;):

----------


## bilbo10

Quitte à faire un nouveau moba, autant le rendre un peu original, ça ne peut que être positif. Surtout qu'il y a moyen d'être original, je pense.

Après c'est sur que tu fais comme tu le sens, mais ca ne coute rien de tenter dans tous les cas. Et puis, si jamais tu veux des conseils, je suis sur qu'il y a des personnes ici, y compris moi, qui seront partant pour t'aider  :;):

----------


## Louck

Fixer le nombre à trois héros ne rendra pas le jeu original ni casual. C'est la feature la plus importante du genre.

Il y a énormément de choses à faire sur un Moba afin de le rendre original: quêtes secondaires, objectifs différents que de péter des bases, une gestion de ressource, un système d'équipement/skills différents, etc etc... Surtout pour faire un jeu "casual".

Si tu veux intéresser les joueurs, il faudra pondre quelque chose de plus innovant et qui change vraiment le genre. Actuellement, ton projet est un copier/coller de ce qu'on voit sur Dota/LoL/Warcraft (du logo, à la map, à l'UI, aux textures/models), et ne donne pas particulièrement envie.

Si je t'ai demandé si tu voulais faire un copier/coller de Dota/LoL pour le fun, je dirais que t'es très bien partie.
Sinon, il faut que tu te presses à revoir certains éléments de ton jeu.

----------


## bilbo10

Je suis on ne peut plus d'accord avec lucskywalker, et je vais me permettre d'en rajouter une couche : même si tu ne veux pas développer le jeu du siècle, même si tu as juste dans l'idée d'avoir un jeu avec une communauté "familiale", il faut que tu sois un minimum innovant. Tu ne pourras jamais égaler DotA ou LoL sur leur propre terrain, tout simplement parce qu'ils ont des années de développement et des moyens que tu n'as pas pour le moment. S'il n'a pas une identité propre, les joueurs préféreront aller jouer aux autres jeux plutôt qu'au tiens.

je ne tiens absolument pas à te décourager, soyons clair, mais il faut que tu aies conscience de ce dont on parle, luc et moi.

----------


## Madvince

Tu as récupéré des assets ailleurs ? ou tu as toi même réalisé toutes les textures ?
Je suis toujours admiratif quand les gens font TOUT eux même. Car moi même je suis toujours autant attiré par le dev de jeu mais seulement par le côté prog (c'est mon métier) et la conception du gameplay.
Car le côté graphisme/modélisation me freine trèèèès rapidement dans mes projets.

Sinon bravo c'est beau, propre mais effectivement un peu (trop?) ressemblant à des jeux existants et très connus.

----------


## bilbo10

Pour les conseils, ce sera avec plaisir  :;):

----------


## Black Wolf

Il me semble que c'est le fonctionnement de Heroes of the Storm, le moba de Blizzard.

----------


## PARAD0KS

Oui peut-être, je n'aime pas l'affichage du niveau (?) au lieu des kills, je ne sais pas si tu as vu des vidéos, mais ça n'a pas l'air super marrant à jouer. A voir.

---------- Post added at 23h44 ---------- Previous post was at 22h37 ----------

d'ailleurs vous pouvez commencer a jeter un coup d’œil 
http://adversator.com/
C'est le tout début, j'aimerais le tester a 5 vs 5 car pour l'instant je ne sais même pas si çà marche !

----------


## Ariath

Salut ! Super ton "petit" jeu !!! Non vraiment c'est cool, sans prétention, classic, mais bien réalisé !
Pour un amateur débutant franchement chapeau !

Tu as même utilisé un vertex painter pour tes textures sols il me semble !? La mini map le HUD et l'interface en general sont fonctionnels, que demande le peuple !!!
Ah oui, j'aime bien l'animation de mort (bah oui je me suis fait buter lamentablement..) ou on se transforme en squelette !

Bonne continuation  :;):

----------


## PARAD0KS

Salut à tous,

Une nouvelle version est disponible sur http://adversator.com/
N’hésitez pas à me faire part de vos critiques soit ici soit sur ma page facebook https://www.facebook.com/Paradoks.Studio

J'ai réglé plein de bugs, ajouté des items et éléments d'interface.
Je garde la mise à jour de la gestion des items pour la sortie de la 4.6.

Critiques et commentaires bienvenus !

@Ariath
Je n'ai pas utilisé de vertex painter mais çà y ressemble! J'ai fait la map à l'ancienne sous blender en mesh pour générer mon de "Draw calls".
Merci pour tes encouragements !

----------


## bilbo10

Je viendrais test à l'occas', quand j'aurais un internet un peu plus potable que ce que j'ai pour le moment.

----------


## PARAD0KS

Salut à tous,

Je signale une petite mise à jour:

http://adversator.com/

- nouvelle map.
- nouvelles textures.
- nouveaux bâtiments.
- système d’objets fonctionnel.
- création de partie.
- possibilité de joindre une partie en cours.

les maps sont faites pour se jouer à 10 contre 10, mais le host de la partie peut lancer le jeu grace au bouton "Master GO" - c'est temporaire pour lancer la partie en test plus rapidement.

Je travaille sur les objets histoire de commencer à rendre le jeu plus intéressant, je voulais jusqu’à présent me concentrer sur la structure du jeu.

commentaires évidemment bienvenus.
N’hésitez pas à passer me "liker" ma page facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/Paradoks.Studio

----------


## bilbo10

Je testerais ça demain ^^

EDIT : Je viens tout juste de tester, et je crois avoir décelé quelques bugs. Premièrement, ayant testé le jeu avec quelqu'un, nous avons pu remarquer qu'il arrivait qu'un des perso bug et ne puisse plus respawn.
Ensuite, il m'est arrivé par deux fois de perdre des items (ces derniers apparaissait alors sous forme de cadeau sur la map, mais impossible de les récupérer). Il y a aussi quelques bugs de pathfinding et de caméras, mais il y a le temps d'améliorer tout ça pour la version finale ^^
Et j'ai aussi trouvé les sbires un peu trop puissants, 5 sbires peuvent tuer un champion, du coup le perso qui ressemble à un chevalier en armure peut même pas tanker, c'est assez bizarre.

Sinon c'est pas trop mal pour une version alpha  ::):

----------


## PARAD0KS

Bilbo10 ton commentaire a une très grande valeur, merci beaucoup.

-Pour le bug de respawn, je ne sais pas trop ou chercher, c'est la première fois que j'en entend parler, il va falloir que je creuse. Tu n'as pas plus d'indications à me donner ?
Le personnage n'est jamais plus revenu ? vous avez quitté le jeu ?

-Pour les items cadeaux, je n'ai pas encore programmé le retour des items dans l'inventaire... :D Ils sont donc perdus pour l'instant quand tu les "drop".

-Pour le pathfinding, je l'ai déjà mis dans la liste de choses à faire, mais c'est pour l'instant en attente, je vais me concentrer sur la création d'objets dans le un premier temps.

-Pour le bug de camera ? C’était quoi ?

-Pour les sbires, je vais baisser leurs force.

J'ai toutes les peines du monde à regrouper 10 joueurs pour tester dans des conditions réelles. Serais-tu intéressé pour un test avec moi et des gens du forum si ça en intéresses d'autres ?

En tout cas merci encore, je vais essayer de rectifier ça cette semaine, si j'arrive à me dégager un peu de temps. D’ailleurs tu dirais qu'il vaudrait mieux me concentrer sur la créations de nouveaux items et réparer ces bugs après ou alors d'abord les bugs et après les items ? J'aimerais commencer à attirer des gens et j'ai peur que le jeu ne soit vraiment trop limité pour l'instant.

----------


## bilbo10

- Pour le bug du respawn, en gros j'ai tué le joueur qui testait avec moi. De son côté le perso à disparu comme une mort normale, mais pas de minuterie de respawn. De mon côté, un artefact de son perso est réapparu, je pouvais le taper mais l'artefact ne faisait rien, et une fois que je l'ai tué, on a plus eu de nouvelles du perso ^^' On a bien attendu 5 min au moins, et pas de respawn.

- Pour les items, le truc c'est que je les ai pas drop, ils sont tombés tout seul :/
Je crois bien que c'est la tourelle, en me tapant, qui m'a fait perdre mes objets, faudrait vérifier que c'est bien ça. C'est en tout cas, sous une tourelle que mes objets sont tombés.

- Le pathfinding, ça peut attendre  :;):  Pour le coup, c'est plus de l'ordre du détail que d'un bug à corriger. 'fin parfois ca peut être assez chiant, mais bon, quand on est habitué à dota ou LoL, forcément ça choque plus ^^

- Le bug de caméra, c'est la caméra qui s'affole parfois (souvent) quand on va dans le shop. Et elle est un peu difficile à déplacer la caméra, c'est chiant de pas pouvoir la déplacer en diagonale :/

Sinon, je serais intéressé par un test en 5v5  ::): 
Et je dirais que tu peux privilégier la création d'items, du moment que tu vois en même temps pour résoudre le bug de respawn et éventuellement le bug de drop d'objets. Ces deux bugs peuvent vraiment mettre à mal l'expérience de jeu, et même pour un test ensemble ça peut poser pas mal de soucis. Disons que la résolution des 2 bugs et la création d'items peuvent être tes priorités et donc être traités dans le même temps (en alternant création d'un objet et résolution d'un bug quoi ^^')
((dsl si je suis pas clair ^^'))

----------


## PARAD0KS

Merci Bilbo10,

- Pour le bug de respawn, je pense avoir une piste. Je vais voir ça demain.
- Pour les items qui "droppent" je n'ai absolument aucune idée de comment le reproduire, tu es vraiment sure que tu n'as pas glissé-déposé l'item ?
- Pathfinding, plus tard, ok.
- Pour la camera, elle s'affole quand tu vas sur les onglets des items car la vue est encore contrôlable, c'est vraiment super gênant ?
- Camera encore, je vais la faire bouger en diagonale aussi.

si j'ai réussi à régler ça demain, je vais ajouter un "blink" et une sorte de boule de feu.
Je suis en train de me creuser la tête pour faire le système de "stun area of effect".

bilbo10, mais les autres aussi, avez-vous "liké" ma page faceBook ?
https://www.facebook.com/Paradoks.Studio

Je me servirai de cette page pour lancer les invitations de jeu en groupe.

----------


## bilbo10

Sûr de pas avoir glissé-déposé mes items, mais si tu veux je peux essayer de reproduire le bug.

pour la caméra, c'est pas super gênant en soi, mais comme il n'y a pas de bouton pour recentrer la caméra sur son propre perso, on peut se perdre sur la map.

Pour facebook, j'aime pas trop ce truc, donc dsl je peux pas liker ta page :/

----------


## PARAD0KS

Ok,

je viens de faire la diagonale de la camera, et je vais paramétrer un bouton de centrage genre "1".
Pour ce qui est de faceBook je n'aime pas spécialement non plus, il suffit de voir à quelle fréquence je publie des informations dessus.
Mais pour moi je pense que c'est incontournable.
Donc je t'inviterai depuis ici :D

----------


## bilbo10

pour le bouton de centrage, essaye espace, c'est ce qui se fait dans les moba auxquels je joue et pour le coup c'est vachement pratique

('fin après c'est comme tu veux, mais si tu mets des sorts ou des objets activables par la suite, t'auras potentiellement besoin des touches 1,2,3,4 les joueurs ayant l'habitude de les utiliser dans ce genre de jeu ^^)

----------


## PARAD0KS

Mince, moi je joue à Dota2 et j'utilise: 
sort:"azer" 
items:"qsdfg+espace" 
et 1 pour centrer.
De toute façon je ferai un système de paramétrage des touches.

----------


## bilbo10

Mouais, de tte, tous les systèmes se valent, donc c'est vrai que tu peux faire un peu comme tu veux ^^'

----------


## PARAD0KS

Nouvelle mise à jour avec corrections de bugs:

- Le joueur distant ne devrait plus réapparaitre avant son respawn.
- Parfois au respawn le joueur avait 5000Hp!

J'ai ajouté deux items :

- blink
- stun

A ce soir !

----------


## bilbo10

Dommage, je vois ton message un poil trop tard pour pouvoir m'organiser et m'incruster dans votre partie-test :/

----------


## PARAD0KS

Dommage, la session est terminée, mais j'ai joué avec des gens et j'ai repéré pas mal de bugs, j'y retourne demain même heure si ça te dit, rameute du monde !

----------


## bilbo10

Ce soir, ça va malheureusement être compliqué également, IRL oblige.
Peut-être un autre jour (ca sera globalement plus facile pour moi le week-end).

----------


## Hideo

Ça à l'air de bien avancer, félicitation  :;):

----------


## PARAD0KS

Merci Hideo, en ce moment j'ai un peu plus de temps, et puis j'ai envie de finir le projet.
Aujourd'hui une image du héros d'agilité.

----------


## Grhyll

Wah ça va jusqu'à Y  ::O:  Beau boulot en tout cas, c'est bien clair et lisible (même si pour un habitué de Lol ça doit demander un petit temps d'adaptation, l'inversion stats/mini map !).

----------


## Nattefrost

> Wah ça va jusqu'à Y  Beau boulot en tout cas, c'est bien clair et lisible (même si pour un habitué de Lol ça doit demander un petit temps d'adaptation, l'inversion stats/mini map !).


Dans LoL il y a une option pour inverser minimap et stats, je joue comme ça perso.

En tous cas ouais c'est pas mal du tout !

----------


## PARAD0KS

Merci les amis,

@Grhyll
Il y a 6 slots car il n'y aura pas de magie, juste des objets. J'ai trouvé ça plus réaliste car je ne pense pas être en mesure de fournir les héros avec des magie ET des objets. A tester donc.

@Nattefrost
Pour l'instant il n'y a pas d'option de changement de coté, je l'a mettrai surement plus tard.

J’espère pourvoir fournir une petite vidéo bientôt!
Et n'oubliez pas mon faceBook :
https://www.facebook.com/Paradoks.Studio/

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ça avance bien, chapeau !  ::o:  Je ne suis pas connaisseur de ce genre de jeux, mais si vous cherchez des beta-testeurs, je pourrai toujours le proposer à mon fiston qui passe sa vie sur LOL.  :;):

----------


## PARAD0KS

Avec plaisir Ashley TOUCRU! 
J'aurai bientôt besoin de faire des essais avec deux équipes.
N’hésitez pas à suivre le jeu sur Facebook aussi à cette adresse: www.facebook.com/Paradoks.Studio/

----------


## PARAD0KS

Et voila les dessins intégrés dans le menu de sélection des personnages:



Si ça vous plait, n'oubliez pas de vous abonner à la page Facebook !
https://www.facebook.com/Paradoks.Studio/

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Et voila les dessins intégrés dans le menu de sélection des personnages:
> 
> http://www.adversator.com/RP/ChooseYourCharacter.png
> 
> Si ça vous plait, n'oubliez pas de vous abonner à la page Facebook !
> https://www.facebook.com/Paradoks.Studio/


J'ai cliqué "Play", mais ça n'a rien produit.  :Emo:  ::ninja::

----------


## PARAD0KS

@Ashley TOUCRU
Le jeu n'est pas encore jouable, mais j'y travail d'arrache-pied!

Bientôt je mettrai en place une beta.
Je vous tiens informés !

----------


## Hideo

Je reitere, feloche pour ne pas avoir lacher le projet et avoir atteint le stade de beta  ::):  
Je testera a l'occaz meme si je suis pas un gros joueur de MOBA  :;):

----------


## PARAD0KS

Adversator est maintenant disponible en accès anticipé sur le play store:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...versator&hl=fr
Le jeu ressemble à ça maintenant même si ça a encore changé:

----------


## PARAD0KS

UP ! Nouveaux liens et images dans la première publication !

----------


## PARAD0KS

Salut à tous,
Voici un vidéo de gameplay de *Baguette man gaming*:

----------

